# How Long Have You Guys Been Shooting?



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I just visited the "What kind of Bow do you shoot?" thread and could definately tell a lot of you guys were lying. (Not to be offensive, but the average bowhunter in this forum has just started out our first or 2nd job, and can't afford even 1/3 of the namebrand stuff you say is on your bow(s).) Good Luck and Good Huntn'


----------



## KendalElyse (Jul 7, 2005)

i shoot a hoyt proelite im only 15 and ive been shooting sense i was 3... dont no if you think that is expensive equipment or not...but if you compete at a high enough level sometimes you need to keep up=/ or you'll fall behind


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

true, but where im from you work and save up the money....it may take you forever but youll get it if you want it bad enough....in three weeks i've saved up to $400 by doing dozens of job ....like working for people in tobacco, on the farm etc....... given some more weeks and i'll have twice as much and then some. so really...it dont matter what kind of paying job you have, just depends on how you spend or save your money. i know plenty of kids who has very high priced bows, and dont have a job....but they worked for someone to pay for it.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

i've just started-about a month ago.
i have a browning rage that mom got off ebay for me. the wt. is 55-65 and the draw is 21-31.

no lying here,lol!!!!

mossy835-shotgun gal


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Iv been shooting almost a year now I shoot a Mathews Apex with all the goodys some say im spoiled but it pays off at the end of a tournament


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Chack the sig. I've had a bow in my hand since I was physically able. I quit when I was ten or so because I broke my elbow and just lost interest. Now I am back at it more than ever for the past three years.


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been shooting for about 3 years now and I am 17 years old. I have bought myself 3 bows so far and accessorized all of them from my pocket. Last summer I spent over $1500 dollars on my Hoyt Ultraelite and didn't have any help from my parents. I've been doing landscaping work for 5 years and making $130 a week just mowing lawns (thats not including my real job that I work mon-fri). It's not right to come in here and say that people are lying about their equipment cause I would bet you that 99% of them weren't. It's not our fault that we have more expensive equipment then you do, just work hard and you will be able to spend alot of money on archery too.


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Honestly what would be the point in lying about your equipment?


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

iunno 

but i 've been shootin with nasp about 3-4 years now, this year i placed finally outta 2200 some kids lol....thats what got me in spots etc....i've been at this less then a year


----------



## Loo (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm 15 and I've been shooting for close to 4 years now. As for a bow..... right now I'm getting by with my Bullseye, but I'm working to get a better bow. I want to go to the olympics, so I'm aiming for a REALLY nice recurve. Anybody got suggestions? :tongue: 

~Loo~


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

hey that sounds like me lol....
my boyfriend hasa hoyt helix.....its very very nice!! 
very pretty too hehe


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

KendalElyse
that isnt true you dont need any special high end equipment to shoot at a high leval if you have a bow that can hit the same spot twice than you can shoot with the best of them. a couple of the best shooteres at my club shott older target bows with old check it sights and shoot high x 300's everytime. it is not the bow it is the shooter the best bow will not make you shoot good if you dont no what you are doing but if you do no what you are doing than you can shoot any bow that is good enough to hit the same spot twice and shoot great. new fancy equipment is great and i shoot alot of it but you can shoot great without spending lots of money.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

true i know this girl she shot a hand me down bow....and won both her bows she has now which are the mustang and the conquest 3 i think


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Here is my set-up if you don't want to believe most. Its helps when you have sponsors, a good job and parents to help get you started.


----------



## KendalElyse (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah that is true i had a bow that wasnt the best but it was one of my favorite bowsand i shot very well with it i just had to move on i guess=/ i really respect the shooters that shoot archery with no high tech equipment they are very skilled


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow that's an awesome bow T.B. I've only been shootin for a little over a year now.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

nice and shinny


----------



## kybowhunter01 (Jun 30, 2006)

i have benn shooting for a long time :darkbeer: 

bowtech equlizer 45# 26 and 1/2 inch draw


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

When you looked into your crystal ball and saw that people were lying about their archery equipment and the status of their jobs, I was just wondering if you calibrated it first! Maybe you should have asked your crystal ball just how do people get their expensive equipment.
I am an old timer and have been into archery probably since before your father was born! I am self employed and can afford to buy top dollar archery equipment if I choose to, however, I don't buy every new "must have" gadget that comes onto the market. When I first got into archery as a kid, I cut many lawns, raked leaves, painted barns, and did all kinds of odd jobs to get what I wanted. I even collected and sold pop bottles! I got some of my sporting goods by saving S&H Green stamps, if some of you can remember those lol! I was very patient and had to save. That made me appreciate what I got even more.
I am still very patient. My last bow was in lay away for 3 months!


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

finally someone that went through what im going through now....
its not that my parents wont pay for anything they do....but i dont want no one say "i never earned my equipment" my dad raised tobacco for two years when he was a teen and payed for his first car..right off the market. my brother did the same thang, i work in tobacco (set and top), mowe yards, wead-eat, clean shops, wash cars, clean houses, anything to get what i want.) 

Besides if i pay for it then they cant ground me from it...hehe oooo whos smart now!!!!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

some people bust the butt day after day in the summer instead of sitting on the couch eatting tator cheaps and drinking soda. i work to get my expensive stuff it may take a whole pay check or too but when you love archery a much as i do u you do you bust your but to get your stuff. i shoot a martin slayr with winners choice strings cobra sureloc pins with beeman ics 400s witha 8in doinker stabalizer and a bt gold 3 finger truball release i have been shooting for 12 years


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

a lot of people on here ether work for there stuff or have sponser or parental help. i no that i work all day every day on a far to pay for my expensive equipment and if i save my money than i can get anything that i want as long as i wait. i dont think that many people would lie about what they are shooting if you work for your stuff than you should be proud of it and show it off.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

the last three posts say it well,bearr.
i shoot a browning rage. i work on the family buisness three days a week and do my chores and schoolwork the rest of the week. my parents paid for my bow and all that goes with it. but i gotta still work for it.
i've only been shooting for a month, my dad got me into it when he decided to get back in it.
i'm addicted!!!!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i hav eonly been shooting for about 3 or 4months nowi guess that my dad got me into it when he said that he got a bow now i am addicted and hope to stay that way for the rest of my life. i had a buckeye jr for mty first bow now i have well look in my signature . epsi:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive been shooting since I was three or so, so a little over 13 years...


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

bissen00 said:


> KendalElyse
> that isnt true you dont need any special high end equipment to shoot at a high leval if you have a bow that can hit the same spot twice than you can shoot with the best of them. a couple of the best shooteres at my club shott older target bows with old check it sights and shoot high x 300's everytime. it is not the bow it is the shooter the best bow will not make you shoot good if you dont no what you are doing but if you do no what you are doing than you can shoot any bow that is good enough to hit the same spot twice and shoot great. new fancy equipment is great and i shoot alot of it but you can shoot great without spending lots of money.


Well said.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*Please Read: To Whoever May Concern*



Buksknr53 said:


> When you looked into your crystal ball and saw that people were lying about their archery equipment and the status of their jobs, I was just wondering if you calibrated it first! Maybe you should have asked your crystal ball just how do people get their expensive equipment.
> I am an old timer and have been into archery probably since before your father was born! I am self employed and can afford to buy top dollar archery equipment if I choose to, however, I don't buy every new "must have" gadget that comes onto the market. When I first got into archery as a kid, I cut many lawns, raked leaves, painted barns, and did all kinds of odd jobs to get what I wanted. I even collected and sold pop bottles! I got some of my sporting goods by saving S&H Green stamps, if some of you can remember those lol! I was very patient and had to save. That made me appreciate what I got even more.
> I am still very patient. My last bow was in lay away for 3 months!



With all due respect sir, I am not trying to argue with you ,but what I said had nothing to do with the status of these young men and women's job(s) in this column or the fact that they do not work for their archery equipment- For if did say that than it would mean that I have an extreme lack of repect for the poster's comments and the people themselfves; so again sir, with all due respct, if you must find an argument please take it to an age appropiate column. However, thankyou for your input-for it has made me realize that I have definately saw that if my thread has even the slightest bit of offense in it, many people will take the wrong way. Alas, I apologize to you and anyone else who also has not seen my perspective on my thread. Sorry for you.


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

*hmm....*

I've been shooting for about 9 months.


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I been shootin for a couple years off and on and now im back into it for good shootin a PSE Nova. I did shoot a recurve b4. I had to pay for mine and all the stuff on it and arrows and whatever huntin stuff i need


----------



## Sika Shooter (Aug 3, 2006)

I have been shooting for about 3 years and shoot an english longbow


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

i wont lie...i do get most of my stuff from my dad. But, i do plan to buy all my stuff from now on. Ive bought the stabilizers, release, and scope. thats about 400$ worth of stuff there. Now i see where that one guy (no offenese, i just dont want to look back up on the page) is coming from. But these days we cant exactly do all those things as easily as they could back then. when was the last barn you saw where someone needed it to be painted? Hell, i dont even kno the people in my small subdivision, and i dont exactly care to. theyre all lexus drivin' families who are crazy over their lawns(no offense if anyone here is, thats just my opinion...dont like these people i live by much.) 

But back on point here, i do plan to start buying more of what i need. the next set of arrows i get im not getting until i buy them. And im not getting my Vbars from Nunzio until I can afford them. My hoyt needs to get new strings on it, and i will be buying them.

And to the original quetsion...

Ive been shooting for as long as i can remember up at the Mountain Trail bowhunters in upstate NY. Were now in KY. (sux) Ive only really started shooting seriosuly 3 months ago when i got my hoyt. Now that i have it set-up, and have a BT release, i shoot 50-60 arrows or more daily at 60 yards.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats cool man


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

2 years competitively but off and on since I was 5.


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

I've been shooting 4 years now.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been shooting for 3 years


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Technically 5 years, but that was a couple arrows every 6 months with a really crappy recurve. I got my first compund 10 months ago and thats when i really started shooting.
And on what equipment I use, I work at a pro-shop, so I get to pay wholesale


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I have been shooting since I was two, a real bow since I was 5, and hunting since I was twelve.
It takes commitment financially, and thats where awesome parents come in.
Thats how I got started, and I even paid my mom back by buying her a bow last year
By the way, doesnt matter how you word it, guys and gals with sponsors, or with a spendy bow arent going like the last part of your post.
Most of "us" (as you said, that have spendy equip.), work now, and have paid for our bows after the first, that got us started.
All of "us" who did buy our bows, probably worked, and had the true DISCIPLINE to make the decision to save money towards a bow :wink: 

BTW, I paid for this one with a job, and have paid for or earned every bow since my parents bought me my Mathews Q2


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Another :wink:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Another


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Ohh, heres another


----------



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

I shoot a Ben pearson spoiler 10


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Last one for now!


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

*my style*

i have been shootin' for 8 years and 1 year comptetive. i shoot an Ultramag from hoyt and not many name brand accessories and no $50 release only a four dollar calf hide tab.


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

oh 5 bowtech liberty -spott hogg barebones-scoil-tt original-alpine soft lok 3 aroow quiver


heres a pic to prove im not liein


----------



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

2 months


----------



## thetoolman (Aug 17, 2003)

I have been popping deer with a bow from 1967 till TODAY I got one


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i aint got ne reason to lie bout what i shoot i mean ne one that desperate i feel srry for em.....but i shoot what i said in that forum


----------

